# to all of you who show Malts



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't even imagine how much time, effort and love you put into keeping a Malt show perfect. All I want to do is honor MiMi's incredible natural beauty. Just keeping her in full coat is a major ordeal. I brush her every day, but I don't always get every single hair. Her hair is so thick, that I tend to miss those spots she objects to. Today I just wanted to brush her out and give her a bath, but she had tangles since last night. I had to shave her belly and those spots that get dirty. And then I had to trim her hair to table length...and clip the lips. But before I was finished the day was over. Daddy came home and it was time to start dinner (which right now is smelling really good). But tomorrow before I can give her a bath, there will be more brushing to do. How on earth do people keep up with show dogs? How on earth do you keep two or four or seven Maltese looking perfect?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau's coat, like Mimi's, is super thick. And his was not easy to maintain. While it was high maintenance, it was also a good coat to learn on because he had so much hair I found could make mistakes and still have plenty of coat. 

I know I didn't do as well when I was trying to keep two coats as I did when I was keeping just one, so for sure I wonder how anyone can keep 4 or more looking perfect. But I learn something new all the time. Just this past weekend, Ashley King showed me how to wrap ears properly. I have loads more to learn.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen! Kudos to you all who keep gorgeous long coats. Even you Sylvia. I can't imagine even having 1 fluff in a full coat. I can barely handle Rudy's puppy cut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't do well either with multiples in coat - but I keep mine in oil when they aren't showing which cuts down on matting. Marina takes care of Lucy so now I only have three puppy coats to take care of - which isn't too bad. But when they get older , it will be!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

But, Stacy and Carina you are doing it. I simply try to maintain her natural beauty, but there is no one who is judging me. You guys have so much more to do...when you have someone judging your efforts.:hat:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I kept my Sassy in full coat for about 7 yrs. She has a heavy silk coat and it was a commitment. But she didn't mind and I loved keeping her in all of her glory. But.....now that I have cut her I can't imagine how I dealt with all of that hair for so long. I have no regrets and many gorgeous photos. :wub: I too can not imagine having multiple coats to manage.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Honestly the only way I can keep Soda in good coat with how active he is...is wrapping. I have also found over the years I do a much better brush out than I use to, greatly reducing any matting. Everyone in my house is cut down until I get my wrist fixed...I can't take the brushing.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I have one maltese in wraps, one in oil with no wraps (he eats them despite whatever I put on them!) but with his head banded and a yorkie in oil who is in loose braids and banded on her head (this works better for her than wraps). I take everything out, spritz, brush, and put it all back in every night (except for the 2 nights a week when they get baths then re-oiled and wrapped, banded or braided). It is a huge time committment, but I have a medical condition that causes problems with my hands from time to time and it forces me to use them regardless- I think of it as my physical therapy lol. Also, I get to sit down and watch TV while I do it, so really it takes the place of old hobbies like needlework :thumbsup: 
Stacy with Quinn, Juju, Dillin, Lexie the yorkie, and a swarm of papillons...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes I don't know how I could do it....Paislee gets a mat in .5 seconds....One day maybe I'll be able to do better so I could grow it full....if it is cut I can grow it back out right? She was longer before I got her obviously not full coat because she was little but then she was shaved down except tail when they decided she would not be a show dog plus the million degree weather this summer! I can't imagine having more than one and hopefully one day I will get to see her in full coat lol I think they are beautiful that way!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I personally admire the ones who keep up with malt's long coats 

Goodness, My two very active maltese can have messy face hair even if their bodies are short coated !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> I kept my Sassy in full coat for about 7 yrs. She has a heavy silk coat and it was a commitment. But she didn't mind and I loved keeping her in all of her glory. But.....now that I have cut her I can't imagine how I dealt with all of that hair for so long. I have no regrets and many gorgeous photos. :wub: I too can not imagine having multiple coats to manage.


Pat, Sassy was MAGNIFICENT in her full coat! She's a lucky girl, she looks good in both cuts. (Hint: an old picture would be nice...)

Sylvia - back on topic! Bonnie has never been in full coat, I just didn't think I could do it, and when I see fluffs in full coat and hear about the care, I KNOW I couldn't do it, lol. 

Kudos to all of you who do.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always wrapped coats. It cut down on matting and kept the coat clean longer.
I didn't find it fun keeping Cosy in full coat on a daily basis. I love her in a short
cut anyway.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know how YOU keep Mimi looking so gorgeous! Rocky's hair is thick in places like his thighs and thinner in other areas. He gets tangles and I keep him pretty short in comparison to Mimi. It's hard enough for me tokeep him untangled with short hair. She is a beauty!



Sylie said:


> I can't even imagine how much time, effort and love you put into keeping a Malt show perfect. All I want to do is honor MiMi's incredible natural beauty. Just keeping her in full coat is a major ordeal. I brush her every day, but I don't always get every single hair. Her hair is so thick, that I tend to miss those spots she objects to. Today I just wanted to brush her out and give her a bath, but she had tangles since last night. I had to shave her belly and those spots that get dirty. And then I had to trim her hair to table length...and clip the lips. But before I was finished the day was over. Daddy came home and it was time to start dinner (which right now is smelling really good). But tomorrow before I can give her a bath, there will be more brushing to do. How on earth do people keep up with show dogs? How on earth do you keep two or four or seven Maltese looking perfect?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I don't know how YOU keep Mimi looking so gorgeous! Rocky's hair is thick in places like his thighs and thinner in other areas. He gets tangles and I keep him pretty short in comparison to Mimi. It's hard enough for me tokeep him untangled with short hair. She is a beauty!


Thank you, Dianne. That is such a compliment...but have you seen the most resent picture of her. LOL she is a mess. Scroll down to the second post.







*Guess what I did today..... *


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackie, what is wrong with your wrist? Carpal tunnel? 



jmm said:


> Honestly the only way I can keep Soda in good coat with how active he is...is wrapping. I have also found over the years I do a much better brush out than I use to, greatly reducing any matting. Everyone in my house is cut down until I get my wrist fixed...I can't take the brushing.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

What does it mean in oil?

I keep Sasha in full coat and it is a commitment. I have to brush her twice a day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Jackie, what is wrong with your wrist? Carpal tunnel?


Diagnosis is still up in the air. Its very painful, makes awful noises, and is very weak compared to my other wrist. Playing musical doctor to figure it out. I can't hold my 7 1/2 in shears.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no...hope you find your answer soon. Waiting on doctors is so difficult when you're in pain. hugs



jmm said:


> Diagnosis is still up in the air. Its very painful, makes awful noises, and is very weak compared to my other wrist. Playing musical doctor to figure it out. I can't hold my 7 1/2 in shears.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

It's really interesting what are you using for show maltese. I found some old conversations about cosmetic. I'm using Pure Paws for my maltese, I have many products but aloe line is the best for her, also I like silk cream for wraps, I don't know why but oil isn't good for us, my yorkie after oil had some skin problems and I'm scary. I like ReQual too, but only for yorkies, because of my maltese has so much hair and after ReQual she has them much more, but my yorkie after 10days since bath looks beautiful with ReQual. 
It would be interesting to hear sth about cosmetic which you are using and wraps which you like(I tried HAPPY WRAPPY it's new product in Europe but each day I found tangled hair, I don't like that so I try to wrap with wraps from Poland) Maybe you know web-sites where are good grooming items? all info will be really useful, I often buy sth from USA usual it's cheaper than in Lithuania. 
p.s. sorry it isn't very simple to my write in English, I learn British English but don't speak every day so I think I do many mistakes.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I can't even imagine how much time, effort and love you put into keeping a Malt show perfect. All I want to do is honor MiMi's incredible natural beauty. Just keeping her in full coat is a major ordeal. I brush her every day, but I don't always get every single hair. Her hair is so thick, that I tend to miss those spots she objects to. Today I just wanted to brush her out and give her a bath, but she had tangles since last night. I had to shave her belly and those spots that get dirty. And then I had to trim her hair to table length...and clip the lips. But before I was finished the day was over. Daddy came home and it was time to start dinner (which right now is smelling really good). But tomorrow before I can give her a bath, there will be more brushing to do. How on earth do people keep up with show dogs? How on earth do you keep two or four or seven Maltese looking perfect?


 
First of all Sylvia, my oh my, I think you do an AMAZING job with your baby girl and her coat AMAZING.

But you are sooooo right, hats off to the show breeders who have to keep their babies coat long AND THEN are judged on it. I can't even imagine.

Initially, I was heartsick, cutting Ana's hair a weebit, but that's only because I do have her wear harness dresses and it was smooshing it. Ana is so good for grooming and her hair is so easy to maintain, and to me, there is nothing more beautiful than a Malt, running, with that gorgeous coat just flowing. Takes your breath away.

Oh please don't give up, I LOVE your babies hair, but you are so right, bless the Show breeders, I don't know how they do it.


----------

